# New car to replace the GTR



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Well i didnt want to have a lot of money tied up in a car again so i opted for a sensible car which i could drive and enjoy and modify without been screwed by the nismo price tag and the new cars are ................. wait for it lol ...........................


first up a 2001 Evo 7 which is absolutely mint





























And that didnt last too long, 8 days i think until it was sold on as i was completely bored with it.

Went looking again and bought this which is more my style and this is going to stay 

Full BN sports Supra TT


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Tough choice, very tough choice ...

The only thing that would sway me to the Supra is 500bhp purely from bolt on parts and that the Evo needs every single fluid changed 5000 miles maximum!


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

more pics of the supra please, looks sweet


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Specs?


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice supra mate starting to fancy another supra myself again now:thumbsup:


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

nice cars shane, i'll keep an eye out round the place for the supra


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice pics. Looking forward for more. Thanks for sharing


----------

